
Show HN: Recreation of RuneScape Classic login screen in HTML5 canvas - zerratar
https://codepen.io/zerratar/full/xXYePY/
======
zerratar
This weekend I had some real nostalgia feeling and wanted to recreate the
login screen of the good ol' RuneScape Classic. But it was a bit too much fun
so I ended up adding a (not complete) character creation and even some of the
ingame menus.

If you're an old RuneScape player you will probably find this pretty cool. If
not, then I understand if you don't.

What are your thoughts? Anything missing that should be in it?

And finally... I hope you're not going to copy/paste this to phish for real
account credentials. That would be unethical.

